# Wake on Lan after suspend to ram (S3) fails with new kernel

## Jocker16

I have a problem with wake on lan after a suspend-to-ram and newer kernels (2.6.34, 2.6.35). The computer does not wake up...

It works just fine with versions <= 2.6.33. Do you have any idea if there was changed something in the newer kernels which needs to be activated?

I've tried /proc/acpi/wakeup and /sys/class/net/eth0/power/wakeup, but both are not working (in 2.6.33 I do not need to change anything for wakeup to work)

----------

## depontius

I had similar problems, except with wake-on-USB.  I've been living with it, until today.  Today I upgraded to the new 2.6.34-r7 and had yet another battle with LIRC.  It took me a pile of pain to get LIRC to compile on 2.6.34, and I don't feel like doing it now.  But while looking at the gentoo-sources ebuilds, I noticed that there was a 2.6.32-r17, also dated Sept 16.  So now I'm putting that on, and I'm hoping it will give me an easy build with LIRC, as well as bring back wake-on-USB.  (This is a dedicated mythfrontend box.)

That still leaves me wondering what has happened to wake at 2.6.34, now that it appears to be more than just me.  I had thought it was perhaps an interaction with a motherboard quirk.

By the way, Sept 16 is a good set of kernels to grab, because they close a rather nasty exposure.

----------

## Jocker16

I've downgraded now to 2.6.32 again... Hopefully this kernel series will really be supported 2-3 years as announced.

----------

## depontius

No, hopefully they'll properly support wake, again.  Now that I know it's not just my quirk, I'll look into this a bit harder, and maybe others will.  I've never posted to LKML, maybe it's time.

----------

## depontius

I finally got around to doing a little about this.  I've started this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6446463.html#6446463 in case you want to watch it.

I'm running 2.6.34-r11, have temporarily given up on wake-on-usb, and have replaced hibernate-ram with poweroff in my script.  I hope to get back to running normally one of these days.

----------

